# False Pregnancy?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

We've never had one here so am not sure a false pregnancy is what I am seeing. This doe was originally bred to kid in feb. but her due date came and went with no kids. She continued to get larger, but fatter too. The growth wasn't just in her belly, she has a lot more fat over her pin bones and ribs than what I normally see on a doe that is pregnant or lactating. She was dried up in Jan. but last month made an udder. It is not tight and shiny but is almost full. 

This morning I went out to feed and saw her lapping up a puddle of what looked like milk. I went to investigate. It was not milk, but fluid that is coming from her vulva. It does not look like normal birth fluids, nor does it have any kind of smell at all. Her tail is kind of screwy but her ligaments have not dropped as drastically as what I normally see when a doe is in labor. She is not pawing or acting like imminent labor, but is lying down more than normal and when she gets up she leaves behind a large white puddle, and she is dripping the fluid too. 

Her stomach has become smaller, her sides flatter. Are these the normal symptoms of a false pregnancy?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, the fluid (lots of it) does not look like normal birthing fluid at all, and there is no smell. They usually don't have the normal telltale signs of labor, like loosening of the ligaments. Their cervix just opens up and out gushes the fluid. They sometimes will chatter like they are talking to a kid. 
I would milk her out and take care of the udder, the milk may or may not be normal looking. You may be able to encourage her to go ahead a milk for you. The milking will release Oxytocin, that will help the uterus to shrink on down and keep draining.
The few cloudbursts that I've had, were pretty uneventful. I never gave antibiotics after one that had only the clear non-odorous fluid.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We have had a few cloudbursts, and biotracking.com can confirm a pregnancy like this with way to low of levels (of whatever it is they test for  showing up. I have always known there was something up, because the girls just didn't look right, mine never came into milk. The one allowed to go to the end, didn't udder up, looked hugely, quad pregnant ad delivered copious amounts of fluid. I lutelyse does who look like this after blood testing, I have had one ultrasounded but honestly after a breeder near me aborted kids after an ultrasound clinic told her the doe was having a cloudburst and wasn't, I am not the biggest fan of ultrasounds 

Perhaps someone else will come on who also has had this happen, because my fluid was clear, it was not normal slimy amniotic fluid, and it would freak me out to know it was white or any other color. Without the right hormones going on for delivery and lactation I also gave oxytocin every 6 hours for about 24 hours, to tone that uterus back since mine didn't come into milk. White fluid would get a call to my vet, and likely antibiotics. Vicki


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

My girl that had a cloudburst never made much of an udder.
She did get bigger and bigger and then one day "Whoosh"
lots of fluid and she deflated like a balloon. She did talk a
bit, had a small udder but never milked. The fluid was clear.
It did not smell either. I didn't do any kind of treatments
and she was rebred the next fall.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, now I know the name for it! I hadn't thought about the antibiotic since there was no smell. I milked her out tonight. It was watery white milk, about a half gallon of it. Nothing like colostrum. Will she come into heat right after this? I won't breed her yet if there is a chance of infection.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes breed her back her first heat! There is never a reason to keep a doe dry and unbred.

I didn't read the whole posts until right now, and Janie did say that the fluid was similar to her goat. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, I'll breed her. Good grief she is fat though! I've been feeding her like a pregnant doe since last fall and it shows!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Obviously she needs zero grain until 100 days pregnant


----------

